# Lyman 310



## jdc123 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anybody here use a Lyman tong tool to handload? Don't know why but it appeals to me, guess I think it would be mighty handy to do small runs( 50 - 100) of .44 mags. Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 3, 2012)

They work. Back in the day when I was living in a Barracks, they were the only option to afford ammo for weekend shooting.

They are absolutely wonderfull for beefing up your forearms and grip strength as well. LOL!!
A buddy that hitched up with me got orders for a Maint. unit nearby, and friday nights were spent processing 44mag ammo by the hundreds.

Carbide .44 spl dies remove case lube from the equasion, and allow for loading the shorter .44 specials and Magnum cases that have had to be trimmed back to 44spl length. 

It didn't take long and we shifted to a Lee Hand press, a lee auto prime tool, and a Belding and Mull clamp mount powder measure backed up with 5-0-5 Ohaus scale. The greater leverage of the Lee hand Press, and faster priming of the Auto prime tool, easily doubled our production and cut our time spent vulnerable to getting busted for having ordnance in the Barracks. LOL!!

310's work, no doubt. But for a few bucks more, there are easier and faster options these days.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## jdc123 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks, Dingeryote.


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 4, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> They work. Back in the day when I was living in a Barracks, they were the only option to afford ammo for weekend shooting.
> 
> They are absolutely wonderfull for beefing up your forearms and grip strength as well. LOL!!
> A buddy that hitched up with me got orders for a Maint. unit nearby, and friday nights were spent processing 44mag ammo by the hundreds.
> ...




HA good timed post. I just made my own 1st lot of 223 rounds with my Lee loader auto primer dies and a digital powder scale last week. Will see how they go bang! and fly best on the weekend. lots of 5 with 23.5 - 24 & 25 grains with 55 grain sierra.


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 8, 2012)

Second the Lee hand press if your going portable. If you have the Breech-lock system, you can even keep your bench settings by twisting in a pre-set crimp die.

Where I really like portability, say you have your perfect powder charge weight figured out. Partially seat a bunch of bullets over your powder, go to the range and play with some over all lengths..
It can take a lot of guess work out loading to many in the wrong direction.

Midway USA has them in stock, and very good people to work with.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/665540/lee-breech-lock-hand-press


----------

